# My New Temporary Set Up......



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Obviously I'm hoping to improve on it; especially as it doesn't produce a chuffin drop of coffee!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah but it does, there is a grinder and an aeropress


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Plenty of scope to do the mods you need to do.

I'd suggest putting some barista LED lights in under the group too - you can use the wiring from the PID for it.

Might also be worth wrapping the boiler in a thin insulation.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes you are right and I've just utilised both and am now sitting here all calm and collected....ahhhh.

Good grinder, the only constant in my setup. Thanks to a certain forum member.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Plenty of scope to do the mods you need to do.
> 
> I'd suggest putting some barista LED lights in under the group too - you can use the wiring from the PID for it.
> 
> Might also be worth wrapping the boiler in a thin insulation.


Here chaps have you read this, what Kyle 548 is saying........Are you avin a larf!

You obviously haven't seen my thread in the technical faults section. To put it mildly I am as tech savvy and as confused as Catweazle was (don't know if you're too young to remember him) or a modern day equivalent, as tech savvy as.....Joey Essex.

LED lights is like, well the equivalent of pimping my ride. The most pimping of any ride I've ever attempted is hanging a fluffy dice from the rear view mirror. Although I recon my abilities could stretch to insulating the boiler. Any suggestions with what as there isn't a lot of room inside a Classic? I guess bubble wrap is a bit too thick. Also with the heating elements being on the outside of the boiler, wouldn't that be classed as a fire risk covering them up?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> Here chaps have you read this, what Kyle 548 is saying........Are you avin a larf!
> 
> You obviously haven't seen my thread in the technical faults section. To put it mildly I am as tech savvy and as confused as Catweazle was (don't know if you're too young to remember him) or a modern day equivalent, as tech savvy as.....Joey Essex.
> 
> LED lights is like, well the equivalent of pimping my ride. The most pimping of any ride I've ever attempted is hanging a fluffy dice from the rear view mirror. Although I recon my abilities could stretch to insulating the boiler. Any suggestions with what as there isn't a lot of room inside a Classic? I guess bubble wrap is a bit too thick. Also with the heating elements being on the outside of the boiler, wouldn't that be classed as a fire risk covering them up?


No idea about the insulation- there are a couple of threads about it on HB/coffeegeek but I never did it to my Classic in the end.

The LED lights are easy as anything if your doing a PID though.

You just need to buy a few lights, an LED driver and wire it up.

Might need to drill a hole into the classic too, just to hang them from.


----------

